# Tyson Fury v Wilder (Spoiler)



## steveindenmark (10 Oct 2021)

Tyson Fury retained his titler by knocking out Wilder in round 11 in the third of their fights.

Reading the reports it sounds like a real battle. Tyson is loud and brash. But also a lot of fun and entertaining. Probably the best heavyweight the UK has ever produced.

But I like him because he is happy to bring his own mental health issues to the public and let them know it is ok to talk about these things.


----------



## Milzy (10 Oct 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> Tyson Fury retained his titler by knocking out Wilder in round 11 in the third of their fights.
> 
> Reading the reports it sounds like a real battle. Tyson is loud and brash. But also a lot of fun and entertaining. Probably the best heavyweight the UK has ever produced.
> 
> But I like him because he is happy to bring his own mental health issues to the public and let them know it is ok to talk about these things.


Fury has a high boxing IQ on top of been a huge unit. Usyk is a very gifted boxer but he’s come from a cruiser weight so not sure he could beat him. AJ’s boxing IQ is too low and Usyk will best A J again.
Wilder gave it a good go but Fury is clever & knows Wilders wind milling style.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Oct 2021)

I think Usyk is a great boxer. But Tyson Fury is just too big for him. He is a Mountain of a man with a huge jab and can hit hard.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2021)

I wouldn't rule Usyk out, hes a far better boxer than Wilder or AJ, but the odds still sit with Fury in my mind. Apparently Usykmks relishing the thought of an AJ rematch because he'll get to beat AJ up "all over again" 

AJ needs his bumps feeling if he thinks he has any chance of beating fury. Hes a mediocre boxer, and thats being generous, who's physical attributes have taken him probably further than they should have done.


----------



## carpiste (10 Oct 2021)

As a kid I watched the great with my dad, Ali, Foreman, Norton, Hagler, Leonard, Hearns et al. 
We used to watch, or listen to (radio) some of the great fighters and fights throughout the 70`s and 80`s and I still believe we were blessed to witness the greats. 
As boxing left our screens and went to Sky and BT fans lost touch with boxing. MMA took over and even that has now gone beyond what most fans can afford to follow with PPV.
Fury, like the greats of old, will be remembered as a truly great boxer/ fighter. No matter what happens next, no matter who he goes on to fight. Wilder will be left as a footnote at best and I really don`t see anyone coming through the ranks to knock Tyson Fury off his pedestal.
My Grandson is a fan. He watches the boxing and MMA and Fury is pretty much the best and the first, for him, boxing legend. He`s 18.... I had all the greats to watch and grow up with.... he has one 
Joshua, Usyk, Whyte can`t touch Fury and unless time catches up with him I can only see more wins for Tyson and little hope for the rest.
Watching the fight this morning, I have to admit, it was like going back in time and being sat watching the fight with my Dad. He would have loved to have seen Fury, loved all the fun he has brought back to boxing and loved that a UK boxer has taken it all from the USA best


----------



## HMS_Dave (10 Oct 2021)

It's hard for boxers to figure Fury out. He's tall and looks like he eats pies all day washed down with 50 pints of special brew. But he's so light on his feet that im not sure he'd break an egg shell. It's a confusing anomaly that his opponents and their trainers struggle to form a realistic strategy against. Wilder gave it a damn good go, but in the end Fury just had more tools in his locker.


----------



## Milzy (10 Oct 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> I think Usyk is a great boxer. But Tyson Fury is just too big for him. He is a Mountain of a man with a huge jab and can hit hard.


I totally agree, Usyk is so fast with an amazing engine. People forget though that for a giant Tyson is fast. It would be amazing to see if Usyk can pick him apart on points. Two of my favourite boxers of this era so I’d be almost like a neutral.


----------



## matiz (10 Oct 2021)

AJ has a chance against Usyk if he shows more aggression early in the fight and uses his weight advantage, he reminded me of Audley Harrison plodding his way through the last bout but neither of them have enough in the tank to worry Fury.


----------

